# Сколиоз и новая методика лечения, кто пробовал?



## Алл@ (1 Сен 2010)

spinalis.ru Нашла ссылку на этот сайт. Телефон, который там дан, действующий. Но у кого есть сильный сколиоз лечится долго и борется с заболеванием, чтобы хотя бы не чувствовать дискомфорт в спине. Кто-нибудь обращался к этому спецу?


----------

